# Reputable Breeders in VA



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nine is too young. I don't know about breeders in Virginia but try the search feature to look at previous threads. I think I've seen some Virginia breeders recommended. Also maybe look in near by states. Rukie came from North Carolina but his breeder retired. Best wishes on finding a new family member.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

use the search feature at the top of the page, it's a small white rectangle. Enter your term and it will bring up all previous threads on the subject. I strongly suggest expanding your search outside of VA. I would include all surrounding states. Good breeders with high standards are not a dime a dozen and it's worth traveling for someone good.


----------



## Natka81 (Dec 18, 2017)

ATK Retrievers Churchville, VA. She has a facebook page and she is on Puppy Find too. I got my dog from her in August.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you are looking for reputable in that all the standard health certifications are done on both parents, I'd skip ATK. It is clearly a comercial profit driven kennel and does not even mention their dog's health. 15 Golden puppies from atleast 3 different litters on a site like puppy find, is huge red flag.


----------

